# Gun Safe Question



## Stackem (Nov 3, 2016)

I have very few options if any for a large gun safe in my home. I live in south Georgia. Could it be put in the garage. Humidity would be my concern. I noticed one night while walking one of my neighbors has one in the garage but I do not know him and have not caught him outside to ask...I know you would have to use some moisture control stuff but does anybody have experience with this.

TKS, David


----------



## 021 (Nov 3, 2016)

I use electric dehumidifier rods and haven't had a problem. But then, I may not have the same humidity problems you would as mine are in climate controlled environments. It would certainly be an option.


----------



## ThatredneckguyJamie (Nov 4, 2016)

I have mine in the garage, I use a huge can of the silica bead stuff...just have to be good about recharging them in the oven...I was looking at the plug in style but didn't want to run an extra outlet or ext cord


----------



## TrailBlazinMan (Nov 4, 2016)

Gunsafes need to be bolt to the floor and to the wall. There are plenty of examples of burglars breaking into the house, rocking a safe back and forth to break the floor bolts, and taking the entire safe. Garages are also the easiest part of the house to break into.

Consider instead of one large safe several smaller safes. This will let you scatter them in places around the house. This way if burglars take one they don't get everything...


----------



## Kanook (Nov 4, 2016)

One of the thing that people overlook when installing a gunsafe is the pry-ability after the install.

They will bolt the safe "down", but not to the "side". Safes can be drilled, it takes time and proper bits.

If you don't want to drill side holes, bolt the Safe down in a corner then either build around it so it's edges are covered or just add 2x4's to the wall to cover the edges so the lumber would need to be pried away first. The harder it is to break in, the less time the crook might spend.


----------



## rosewood (Nov 4, 2016)

I prefer them in the house, have never found rust on a gun in my safe in the house.  I have a cheap gun I leave in my truck which sits in the driveway and I find rust on it on occasion.  If you put in garage and the door is not insulated, insulate that garage door.  It is worth the time, effort and money.  It greatly reduced the humidity we were getting on our fridge in the garage.

Do not tell anyone that you have a safe, how many guns you got or that you even have guns.  The less folks that know about what you have, the less likely a perp will hear about it.  Don't show every person that comes over your gun collection.  They may be honest, but all they have to do is mention to someone else in a passing conversation for the wrong person to find out about it.  If you do put it in the garage, put it out of site so it cannot be seen from the road if the door is open.  Apparently your neighbor didn't think about this himself.

Rosewood


----------



## rosewood (Nov 4, 2016)

I keep hearing about criminals ripping out gun safes from the wall, floor, etc.  Do any of you know a specific case where this has happened?  How often is this an issue?  Or is most of the talk anecdotal?  I figure unless they planned in advance, the average burglar isn't going to take time to remove a 500 lb safe.

Rosewood


----------



## rosewood (Nov 4, 2016)

TrailBlazinMan said:


> There are plenty of examples of burglars breaking into the house, rocking a safe back and forth to break the floor bolts, and taking the entire safe.



I am guessing these are small safes if they rock them back and forth, maybe a gun cabinet?  My safe is 500+ lbs empty and is quite a challenge to rock it not bolted down.  How are you going to rock a safe that weighs that much when you have 1/2" bolts holding it down that would probably take a few thousand lbs to break anyway?  You are not rocking a safe that is bolted down tightly.

Rosewood


----------



## snuffy (Nov 6, 2016)

For the guys with the larger safes. How did you move them? I am buying a new one and need it in my basement. 48 or 60 gun. 600 to 700 lbs.


----------



## oatmeal1 (Nov 6, 2016)

snuffy said:


> For the guys with the larger safes. How did you move them? I am buying a new one and need it in my basement. 48 or 60 gun. 600 to 700 lbs.



I use a pallet jack then use a bobcat to move it. just use something to protect it and just strap it to the forks.


----------



## frankwright (Nov 6, 2016)

rosewood said:


> I keep hearing about criminals ripping out gun safes from the wall, floor, etc.  Do any of you know a specific case where this has happened?  How often is this an issue?  Or is most of the talk anecdotal?  I figure unless they planned in advance, the average burglar isn't going to take time to remove a 500 lb safe.
> 
> Rosewood


There was a story here a few years ago about a family moving into a new house and before they got in a thief broke in the garage and stole the safe that was bolted to the garage floor. I also remember reading of thieves hooking a stolen wrecker to a safe with chains and ripping it out.
Probably a small chance of that happening but it happens.


----------



## rosewood (Nov 6, 2016)

I have heard of that wrecker, but has it really happened and I if so was it only one incident?  With someone not moved in yet, it gave them more time to get it out.  May very well have been some of the contractors.  One of them stole my skill saw from my house before we moved in.  Not saying these thing didn't happen, just questioning whether it is really a big concern or just urban legends.

Rosewood


----------



## ACracing98 (Nov 6, 2016)

snuffy said:


> For the guys with the larger safes. How did you move them? I am buying a new one and need it in my basement. 48 or 60 gun. 600 to 700 lbs.



We hired a moving company to help us, as ours was 800ish pounds.  Costa few hundred bucks, but well worth it.


----------



## rosewood (Nov 7, 2016)

Have moved mine on furniture dollies.  Moved one about 700 lbs on a harborfreight Bigfoot handtruck.  Put a ratchet strap around it to keep I  place.  Was easier than I thought it would be.  Need someone strong to drive and someone to push if going up and down ramps.  Now navigating a stairwell with multiple steps will be a whole different animal..an appliance hand truck should work but u better have strong help.


----------



## deers2ward (Nov 7, 2016)

If you put in garage, you are basically putting it on the loading dock for the crooks, so be sure to put in a corner if possible, anchor to the foundation, and use these: http://www.cabelas.com/product/Libe...734095080&CQ_search=dehumidifying+rod&CQ_st=b


----------



## Baroque Brass (Nov 7, 2016)

Don't forget a quality, monitored alarm system. I don't think many thieves will spend time trying to break into or take the entire safe if an alarm system is screaming and the crooks think the police are on the way. If there's an alarm you'll be notified quickly.  And arm the system every time you leave the house. It does no good if it's not armed.


----------



## GunnSmokeer (Nov 16, 2016)

I think gun safes should be in the climate-controlled living areas of your home as a first option. Only do the garage if it's really necessary.  

Yes on securing it to the floor AND the wall.  Putting it in a corner gives you 2 walls to bolt it to.

Consider having the opening edge of the door (the non-hinged side) near a wall, so that a criminal can't get a long pry-bar in that crevice from the right angle to pry it open with leverage.

If you need to reinforce the floor under your safe, fine. Do it.
Go into the crawl space under your home and brace it with 6x6 posts or stacks of cement blocks or whatever it takes.


----------



## Katalee (Nov 19, 2016)

they got in a friends safe by drilling a hole on the side then used a sawzall.  then pealed it open reached in and took what they wanted.


----------

